# ridge vents



## Bumpsy590 (Sep 16, 2010)

what's the best ridge vent


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Omni. Everything else I have seen uses a baffle which will clog within 10 years.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

MJW said:


> Omni. Everything else I have seen uses a baffle which will clog within 10 years.


How do ridge vents clog?


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I like Shingle vent2.These are also very slick http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Resident...ented-Ridge-Crest-Ridge-Cap-Shingles.asp.They have the ridgevent and cap combined.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.oikos.com/esb/30/atticvent.html

Gary


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

handy man88 said:


> How do ridge vents clog?


Moisture is trying to escape through the baffles and dust sticks to it. Replaced some yesterday that was soaking wet. It was some cheapo cardboard type ridgevent that comes from Menards. Every ridge vent with a baffle(shinglevent, cobra, etc..) that we have replaced is almost completely clogged with dirt. You can almost hear the attic exhale when we tear it off. :laughing:

Take advise from people who actually do the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

That sounds logical. 
1. Doesn't the baffle help, as so many studies have proven, or are you just saying all the baffled ones clog from vent tube design, or baffle design? 

2. Which brands of baffled r.v.'s have you found clogged? 

3. Or non-baffled brand? 

Finally, some feedback.

Gary


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

GBR in WA said:


> That sounds logical.
> 1. Doesn't the baffle help, as so many studies have proven, or are you just saying all the baffled ones clog from vent tube design, or baffle design?
> 
> 2. Which brands of baffled r.v.'s have you found clogged?
> ...


Let's face it, we can find an article online somewhere to prove any point that anyone wants to make. The fact is, I tear off roofs daily and the vented ridge that has any type of baffle was almost completely clogged with dust. Not sure what else to say. 

I remember a few years ago mentioning how shingles stick to I&W when you are removing them. Many doubted that also, now there are plenty of pics proving it does happen. Not sure, maybe people don't really roof as much as they say they do. :whistling2:


----------



## hrjrkr (Dec 9, 2008)

In my house I had that ridge vent that looks like steel wool. So I went in the attic and tested it with an incense stick that made smoke and air flow was not detected. I tore it up and installed the GAF Cobra 13-3/4 in. x 48 in. Plastic Ridge Static Vents. Tested it again with the incense stick and the air flow was great. FYI the roof is only 4 years old and was done with the ridge vent that looks like steel wool. How many roofers replace your shingles and go in your attic and check the air flow? I would bet not too many. I think that stuff prohibits air flow especially if it is nail down too tight.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Let's face it, we can find an article online somewhere to prove any point that anyone wants to make. The fact is, I tear off roofs daily and the vented ridge that has any type of baffle was almost completely clogged with dust. Not sure what else to say." -------- I was asking the brands. The science makes sense as far as the baffle. So the air ducts on all baffled vents are junk? Have you found any that were baffled and not plugged ducts? I'm asking about *your experiences* with them, I understand the science involved. 

Gary


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

GBR in WA said:


> "Let's face it, we can find an article online somewhere to prove any point that anyone wants to make. The fact is, I tear off roofs daily and the vented ridge that has any type of baffle was almost completely clogged with dust. Not sure what else to say." -------- I was asking the brands. The science makes sense as far as the baffle. So the air ducts on all baffled vents are junk? Have you found any that were baffled and not plugged ducts? I'm asking about *your experiences* with them, I understand the science involved.
> 
> Gary


I can't say with 100% certainty on the brands, except for cobra. The others were all 4 foot sections with a baffle similar to shinglevent II, but I'm not for certain that is the brand name on them. Yes, every one that I have seen with a mesh style in them gets clogged up quite a bit within 10 years.

Personally haven't tried every brand or type on the market (who has?). Omni has worked for us for a long time now.

I feel confident leaving my customers with something that will work for the lifetime of the roof.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

We have the black wooly type on my roof and we just blew in the insulation this past year. It's difficult to climb up there any more, (in the attic) so I was wondering if, since I have a 12/4 pitch on my roof, if I could simply go up *there* and use my compressor with a long hose and blow them out from above with the pressure nozzle gun thing? That should/would remove/release any dust on the inside, yes? In the very least, it wouldn't hurt, right?

Just curious. It's been very comfortable here this summer (even during the "heat wave") since I finished the 6" walls and put in 2' of insulation up above. 

DM


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the terminology is confusing. How would a baffle ever cause cloging? Are you thinking of the filter mesh that some ridge vents include?

The Omni ridge vent also has baffles.
http://www.lomanco.com/ProductPAGES/OR4.html


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

2 foot of insulation is not necessary.in the attic. and i as told 10" is ALL YOU SHOULD put up there. Overkill at 2':huh:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

bsa_bob said:


> 2 foot of insulation is not necessary.in the attic. and i as told 10" is ALL YOU SHOULD put up there. Overkill at 2':huh:


Really?

Here it is recommended to have an r60 now, around 20 inches.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Really?
> 
> Here it is recommended to have an r60 now, around 20 inches.


Wow!! i slipped on that one, you're up where it gets supercold sorry i shoulda read your signature before hand:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When the inspector comes out, he'll be looking for a MINIMUM of 15" in my attic. 
I average 18" to 20", higher around the gable ends. I do not see how less could be better in our climate.

DM


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

Lst statement--Me either


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

hrjrkr said:


> How many roofers replace your shingles and go in your attic and check the air flow? I would bet not too many.


You are quite right. Those who install it don't always know best, and those who design don't always know best either. It's the ones collaborate with others to research, design, and install it that usually do it correctly...


----------

